# Proposed Half Time Show for Superbowl 2008



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

*Featuring Michael Vick and Happy the Wonder Dog!*


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

It needs to be Happy and ALL of his pals!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hysterical!!!!! 

ound:

Har!

Kara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yep! I think Happy needs to be joined by Snappy, Shreddy, and Rippy!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ound:ound:

And can I say *GO PATS!!!*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thankfully it doesn't look like Micheal Vick will ever play football again. But if he did, that's the only way I would have him do it. eace:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

ound: Funny Leslie.

At least from Kara's other post it looks like Virginia is working on the problem. Hopefully, it will spread to other states.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Leeann said:


> ound:ound:
> 
> And can I say *GO PATS!!!*


Me too, although Moffat, MacGyver,and I will be watching Puppy Bowl IV. I get too nervous when I watch the Pats!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh gosh the Super Bowl is a must watch in my house every year no matter who is playing, but I will admit my heart will be racing and I may have to close my eye's a few times this one.

Actually I was thinking about crashing Laurie's house decked out in my Patriots Gear, what do think my chances are of her letting me in??


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ZILCH!! I think you might have a problem getting past the door - haha

love the half time show though, hope it goes on for longer than 15 minutes!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie would my odds of getting in increase if I had a cute little boy under each arm?

Oh and don't forget about all the commercials, they are the best during the game.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

It might be "old news" for most people, but I just saw recently that Vicks dogs have been moved to Best Friends Sactuary. It's the place from the new show on the NGC, Dog Town.

Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well if I am the one who answers the door,your odds are pretty good!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

It is so sad to know that someone with Michael Vicks talent and wealth had a life so empty that he had to hurt other animals to get his thrills. But the saddest thing is Vick really does not get what he did being so wrong. That is the mentality of some of our citizens. The news stories in Atlanta still say he thinks he will be able to go back to playing football again. I don't think so.


----------

